# CATFISH ROLL-UPS



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's an easy recipe that brought rave reviews atGus ShuckShack back when it was open. This was originally a Justin Wilson recipe and we kicked it up a bit. You can also sub freshmullet filets for the catfish.

Mix 1 lg. egg with 1/2lb of lump crab meat, 1 cup finely diced onion,1/2 tsp of peanut oil & 1/2 cup of seasoned bread crumbs. 

Spread about 2 tbsp. of this mixture on fish filet, roll up wrap with bacon & secure with a toothpick.

Dredge thiswrap in your favorite seafoodbreader seasoned with cayenne and salt to taste.

Deep fry the roll-ups in 350F oil for about 4-6 minutes. 

"Dis is what imma tellin yall is mightysome fine eatin." ENJOY!


----------

